# 10% off copper bullets at xtreme



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

10% off copper at 
X-Treme Bullets the finest hard-cast bullets and plated bullets money can buy

500 224 55FMJBT are $45.99,put "10offbullet" in the coopun code and you'll get 1K bullets for $82.78 shipped

Go get them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Out of stock on 224,plated handgun available.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Remember to use load data for lead bullets when using the plated bullets. You can't rely on them to respond properly to cup and core bullet loads.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm pushing the 224 bullets with 27 grs of 748


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What bullet? 55 grains?


----------

